# how to make a cub cadet posi traction?



## cubzilla

I am into pulling. I have a 129 not the hydro and its only 1 wheel that spins i want to have it posi. I have a pull next weekend and i want it posi by then so if anyone knows how to do this let me know.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Easiest way i could think of is take the trans apart, super clean the pinion gears and weld em together - only drawback is it could break if its not a clean strong weld.

Other thing would be to take the trans to a machine shop and have a straight rear axle installed- defintely 1 1/4" or larger.

Might be more cost freindly wise to buy a spare trans, and have it modded or see if a lockable trans could be found- i know some older bolens tractors use a manual engagement lockable trans ( twist the knob on the axle end).

Only drawback is it wont turn worth a darn with a locked rear end .


----------



## cubzilla

ya i see what you mean. i took the cove off the rearend and i see that its just like a car. i have a few extra rearends so if it breaks ill put one of them in it. thank you.


----------



## old149

its out of a doodge dart just remove the shims on both side do not remove them all use a helper to hold one wheel while you turn yours and he cant hold it thats good 
no broken parts
old149


----------

